# Missing Link sinks to bottom, all were rescued



## hog (May 17, 2006)

just saw this a few seconds ago on the TTMB.

This is where it needs to be...

I know the son who usually decks for his father *real well, *but he wasnt on this trip due to his job during the week n his college class's..
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=237353

I just got off the phone with with my close contact.

Yes, the Missing link went down, he thinks it was out near the Flower Gardens with the capt and 5-6 divers. 
Went down last night, they were found in a life raft this morning and taken to an oil rig.

Mr. B, (the capt) was the only one hurt, but was flown to a hospital in New Orleans with what I think I remember him saying was a sever concussion....

No real details yet as to what happened, all my contact knew was they had been out since Thursday, they were on a diving trip, the boat capsized, it did sink and all were rescued...

Missing Link (Mr. B.) is a Full time capt., is a frequent 2cooler also that writes occasionally. That was one heck of a boat also..

The Big Man upstairs was watching over them....

Hog


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

reading the report I hope every body is OK somebody keep us posted.good luck to all


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gosh I hope the man is OK, sounds serious, any head injury. Let us know if you get more info.

I looked at Buoy 20, not close but close enuff, and it has been running 4.5 to 11 feet sig wave height, probably higher in that slop out yonder. Wow.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

wow, i've exchanged some pms with him about his boat... that thing was a beast.

Very good to hear everybody alive!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

.









.








This was Capt. Waynes ride....

I would guess a Epirb saved lives again...
Man,,,,
There's been way to may people floating around in the water this year

.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

hog said:


> Man,,,,
> There's been way to may people floating around in the water this year
> 
> .


As if there aren't enough hazards to navigation to begin with!!! Hopefully they stay away from navigable waterways. What a load of paperwork it would be if you ran over someone out for a float. My suggestion is if you're going to sink and anticipate being in the water at night or during times of low light you should make sure your lifevests have a light on them. Its bad enough to sink but to then be ran over by a another boat at night that couldn't see you. I can't think of a worse day.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone was found


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

fishkillr said:


> As if there aren't enough hazards to navigation to begin with!!! Hopefully they stay away from navigable waterways. What a load of paperwork it would be if you ran over someone out for a float. My suggestion is if you're going to sink and anticipate being in the water at night or during times of low light you should make sure your lifevests have a light on them. Its bad enough to sink but to then be ran over by a another boat at night that couldn't see you. I can't think of a worse day.


When we decide to hit the ditch, we always do it in a shipping lane, right. It is easy to feel that rogue wave just a-coming on, or that thru-hull starting to part and down-flood your bilge and stern. Plus there's a red warning light on the dashboard that says your engines are going to fail in T minus 20 minutes, a real nice feature. We put little LED lighties on our PFDs, smoke a last cigarette, finish our cold beers, and ponder whether the life raft has Slim Jims or Little Debbie cookies, so good ya know. 

Joking, brudder.
sammie


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Sad day for Capt. Wayne, glad they are all safe and sad to see a beautiful boat like that go down, I know he is experienced, but why risk crew and boat when a large front is coming down? I'm in no way bashing, but I'd be scared to death.....


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

man sorry to hear about that boat but thank God the people where rescued safely. It just goes to show you bad things can happen but with proper planning and safety equipment no lifes have to be lost!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

SWANY said:


> Sad day for Capt. Wayne, glad they are all safe and sad to see a beautiful boat like that go down, I know he is experienced, but why risk crew and boat when a large front is coming down? I'm in no way bashing, but I'd be scared to death.....


What I was thinking also. Beautiful boat, glad all are ok. But why be out in that slop when a major front is coming.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

SWANY said:


> Sad day for Capt. Wayne, glad they are all safe and sad to see a beautiful boat like that go down, I know he is experienced, but why risk crew and boat when a large front is coming down? I'm in no way bashing, but I'd be scared to death.....


 he probably had way more confidence in that boat than he should have based on it's size. back in the summer someone affiliated with this boat came on here and said they were going tuna fishing even with a forecast of 15-20knts and 4-6s.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

luna sea II said:


> he probably had way more confidence in that boat than he should have based on it's size. back in the summer someone affiliated with this boat came on here and said they were going tuna fishing even with a forecast of 15-20knts and 4-6s.


I remeber that, a lot of 2coolers tried to talk him out of it, glad he and crew ended up safe. The seas must have been huge, It's been a long time since I've seen so many marine warnings as far out as they were, as a matter of fact, Ike was the last time I seen way off shore warnings....


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Well - 
I guess I will be the first arse that is going to ask the EXACT coordinates where they went down! 
They are safe, I can joke.:slimer:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

En Fuego said:


> Well -
> I guess I will be the first arse that is going to ask the EXACT coordinates where they went down!
> They are safe, I can joke.:slimer:


Thats gonna be a good spot.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am glad to hear everyone came out of it OK. The loss of a boat sucks, but boats can be replaced. Kudos to the guys on the boat that helped them out too. That's what it's all about.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Mont said:


> I am glad to hear everyone came out of it OK. The loss of a boat sucks, but boats can be replaced. Kudos to the guys on the boat that helped them out too. That's what it's all about.


x2


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank God everyone is safe. That's the most important thing. Good they had an Epirb on board. Thanks the the rescue boat too.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Wonder how long they would have been floating had they only had a SPOT? :spineyes:


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

The Big Man upstairs was watching over them....


You got that right Hog. Great to hear they are all okay. When that front came in at noon Friday it was bear in Port A. Power lines broken on N. Padre, power out for quite a while. I wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere offshore that day except on a large platform. Kudos to everyone that helped get them out of the water.


----------



## thedjc (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank God everyone was safe. I'm sure there are some incredible stories to be told. I know I have seen the "Missing Link" at Kirby Marina, but where was it based?


----------



## bobl (Aug 11, 2005)

*Capt Wayne*

I have personly been off shore with Capt Wayne and Jeb and Kenneth on many occasions, and will return with em, I will tell everyone that they
do not make mistakes These guy's were born and raised on a boat, and I want to know WHO here thinks you can be better in a crises. 
If you can post up and say where you could be better.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

bobl said:


> I have personly been off shore with Capt Wayne and Jeb and Kenneth on many occasions, and will return with em, I will tell everyone that they
> do not make mistakes These guy's were born and raised on a boat, and I want to know WHO here thinks you can be better in a crises.
> If you can post up and say where you could be better.


 they made a big mistake going out in these conditions. they did well in thier crisis or they would not be alive.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know anything about the situation but I bet, that boat could handle the seas. Many other things can go wrong and it looks like, ONE, thing did. Glad they are ok and glad they took precautions to ensure there safe return. We all take a chance EVERY time we pass the shelf, but there is no other option for lots of us. Welcome back!
Rob C


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I am one of the mates onn watch on the rescue boat. we got everyone out safe but it was harrowin g search in the middle of the night. We picked one man out of the waterat around 0300, and finally found the rest in the raft around 630. 

Only thing ill say now is make sure your strobes are working, and invest in a sart if you are offshore. It is NOT easy finding a raft at night thank you to the coast guard aircraft that located the raft for us.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Boatflounder said:


> I am one of the mates onn watch on the rescue boat. we got everyone out safe but it was harrowin g search in the middle of the night. We picked one man out of the waterat around 0300, and finally found the rest in the raft around 630.
> 
> Only thing ill say now is make sure your strobes are working, and invest in a sart if you are offshore. It is NOT easy finding a raft at night thank you to the coast guard aircraft that located the raft for us.


Good on ya! Let's withold negative comments until we know what happened.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

My best friend's dad works for the owner of that boat. Not familar with the names mentioned but the guy owns J Bar B Sausage in Wealder.


----------



## bobl (Aug 11, 2005)

Luna . All those men are alive from having a good Capt, on the 
boat and survivel equipment that the capt. made Damd Sure was there.
I will not point out that some of these people on blue water that take out 21 ft contenders and think they fish Blue water and you guy's that get blue water 1 time
a year at 10 miles , well your lucky. and you guy's take the 21 ft contenders
to 50 plus are just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

bobl said:


> Luna . All those men are alive from having a good Capt, on the
> boat and survivel equipment that the capt. made Damd Sure was there.
> I will not point out that some of these people on blue water that take out 21 ft contenders and think they fish Blue water and you guy's that get blue water 1 time
> a year at 10 miles , well your lucky. and you guy's take the 21 ft contenders
> to 50 plus are just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


????? Have you had a bad experience on a contender you want to share with the group ???? I don't even fish a contender, but just curious how you singled out the name of a single boat builder ???? Not to mention the fact that you need to use spellcheck


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

To clarify,
I think they did everything right, and had the right gear, they just didnt have time to get to their sart, the strobe on the epirb saved the man in the water. 

Justr meant take this asd an oppurtunity to reveiw your gear and procedures.

Also I dont want to talk for captain wayne or his crew, I ll Let them comment on what happened.

I am just happy we were in a position to help and that everyone came out ok.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

bobl said:


> Luna . All those men are alive from having a good Capt, on the
> boat and survivel equipment that the capt. made Damd Sure was there.
> I will not point out that some of these people on blue water that take out 21 ft contenders and think they fish Blue water and you guy's that get blue water 1 time
> a year at 10 miles , well your lucky. and you guy's take the 21 ft contenders
> to 50 plus are just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


 If you are refering to me I don't have a contender. these folks used very poor judgement going out in these conditions in anything less than a coastgaurd cutter. as far your jab about blue water I won't comment other than to say show your blue water pics.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

bobl said:


> I want to know WHO here thinks you can be better in a crises.
> If you can post up and say where you could be better.


Maybe I missed something but I don't think anyone has said that they did anything wrong in the crises, in fact just the opposite. The only questioning is why go out with such bad weather coming in. I personally would not have wanted to go out on anything smaller than the 250' rescue boat with that front coming in.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=16ebc16e59608e29

*7 divers rescued after boat sinks* ​ By Nathaniel Lukefahr
The Facts 
Published October 11, 2009
GALVESTON - Seven people on a recreational diving trip were rescued early Saturday in a joint effort by the U.S. Coast Guard and a research vessel after their Freeport-based boat sank Friday during a squall Friday about 130 miles southeast of Galveston.

Coast Guard crews took one person by helicopter to a New Orleans hospital for observation, while the others were scheduled to be flown to shore from an oil rig where they had been dropped off at by the research vessel Saturday, Coast Guard Petty Officer Tom Atkeson said.

The rescue went well despite bad weather that slowed first responders' efforts because the vessel, Missin' Link, was equipped with a life raft and positioning radio beacon, which aided first responders and area marine traffic assisting in the search, Atkeson said. He declined to release their identities.

"Anytime we can save lives and the crew abroad the vessel is prepared for an emergency situation, it's a good thing," Atkeson said.

The rescue effort began when Coast Guard Station New Orleans received an alert from the Missin' Link's radio beacon at about 10 p.m. Friday, Atkeson said.

The vessel had become caught in bad weather, which sent waves crashing onto the deck, Atkeson said. The water caused the vessel to sink quickly, which probably set off the radio beacon.

The Coast Guard immediately issued a call to area boats seeking assistance in the search and launched rescue jets from air stations Corpus Christi and Mobile, a rescue helicopter from Station New Orleans and a rescue cutter from Station Galveston, Atkeson said.

At 3 a.m. Saturday, one of the rescue planes spotted a life raft with six people aboard about 130 miles southeast of Galveston, Atkeson said. Crews in the plane dropped a rescue raft and radio for them to use.

The 250-foot research vessel Mystic Viking, which had responded to the Coast Guard's request for assistance, found the last person at 6 a.m. Saturday near where the Missin' Link went under and brought him aboard, Atkeson said.

About 40 minutes later, one of the rescue helicopters reached the six people aboard the lift raft and requested for the Mystic Viking to pick them up, to which the research vessel complied, Atkeson said. All of them were rescued safely.

*****************************************************

Pull up this page and just see how many boater rescues in the Gulf pop up, it will alarm/shock you... 
Ask Santa to bring you at least one Epirb and a mirror and a strobe light for each vest if you don't have them already

Thank goodness they are all right!!

Hog


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I am glad everyone is all right and it's remarkable how big seas can make a big boat so small. Its not about size of the vessel but more about timing of the venture. This is a reminder why there are so many wrecks littering the GOM. I wonder if they were on the FG or how deep of water ML sits in now? Again, I am glad they made it out safe.

AGF


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

dont u just love the arm chair quarterbacks


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I too am very curious as to why go out in such terrible weather. 

Glad everyone is OK. 

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll take my arm chair over sinking my boat and floating in a liferaft/PFD through a front related squall with 45 mph wind gusts and 8-10 ft seas any day. The good news is that if I should ever decide to get out of my arm chair and go offshore just before a front I can count on the USCG and good samaritans to assist when disaster strikes. I certainly don't know what could have gone wrong or failed for these fellows but the weather did not contribute in a positive manner. We have great people here (La and Tx coast) for sure and the fact that these men will live on is a testament to this

AGF


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Technology is amazing. Anyone that fishes offshore without it these days is crazy. Its the only reason these cats made it. The weather thing also puzzles me. That was the worst looking front I have seen in a long time. I was watching from my office in downtown as it rolled in and it was a sight to see. Thank God they are all ok. Good job captain getting your crew out; at the end of the day that is all that matters.

PS. Disco's double as strobes if you are ever in a sticky situation


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I have spent my adult life working in law enforcement (20 years). Many years were spent in SWAT. Our training mostly revolved around the dissection of SWAT and police operations that went bad. Not to criticize or mock anyone or second guess but to learn so we don't make the same mistakes twice. 

In situations like this it is important to learn from the mistakes of others so that we do not make the same mistakes and meet the same fate. It will be interesting to know (if we ever do) what went wrong. We have a good idea that preparation played a large role in what went right here. I think it's important to reserve negative comments and judgments and try to keep this positive. 

I agree that with potentially bad weather in the forecast, it begs the question, "should we be here now"? What can we learn from this?

I just posted a question about safety equipment and this answers a lot of questions for me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Goes to show we may be in the water longer than we think. I thought setting off the epirb and would be out in prolly 2hrs. 8hrs they were in the water. Weather had extended it for sure. Goes to show we may not be out sooner than we think.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Goes to show we may be in the water longer than we think. I thought setting off the epirb and would be out in prolly 2hrs. 8hrs they were in the water. Weather had extended it for sure. Goes to show we may not be out sooner than we think.


I was thinking the same thing exactly. An EPIRB is a must have, but is not a guaranteed "get out of jail free card" . It is just an additional device that will aid people in the rescue. Weather and darkness at night most definately will slow search efforts down. Glad these fellas had the life raft to wait it out. I started building a "new and improved" ditch bag after the blessing boys were stranded out there. Our bag had been overlooked and neglected for a few summers, so I gutted it and started over. Still adding to it. It's getting so heavy now I'm wondering if we will be able to lift it if we ever need to ditch !!!!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Captain, good job getting all in the raft except for one, things must have really been chaotic at the heat of the battle 
then floating allnight in the raft without your passenger
good deal yall are on shore now
good job on the boat helping in the rescue also


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> I have spent my adult life working in law enforcement (20 years). Many years were spent in SWAT. Our training mostly revolved around the dissection of SWAT and police operations that went bad. Not to criticize or mock anyone or second guess but to learn so we don't make the same mistakes twice.
> 
> In situations like this it is important to learn from the mistakes of others so that we do not make the same mistakes and meet the same fate. It will be interesting to know (if we ever do) what went wrong. We have a good idea that preparation played a large role in what went right here. I think it's important to reserve negative comments and judgments and try to keep this positive.
> 
> ...


Great comments and we should all observe and learn. Everyone who posted here and was not at the scene is an "arm-chair quarterback". These threads would be mighty short if opinions weren't offered up. Common point is that we are all thankful that everyone came back alive and relatively well. And I suspect that the outcome came about because some guys were prepared and capable when a bad situation got worse.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

ACbob said:


> Great comments and we should all observe and learn. Everyone who posted here and was not at the scene is an "arm-chair quarterback". These threads would be mighty short if opinions weren't offered up. Common point is that we are all thankful that everyone came back alive and relatively well. And I suspect that the outcome came about because some guys were prepared and capable when a bad situation got worse.


Good point and remember, a boat is nothing more than a "hole in the water you pour your money into" and that there is always a risk of a ditching. There are no magical solutions or preventions, and no such thing as zero risks. Sometimes freaky things happen out there, from pirates to a busted water hose. Hey, at least some rescued sailors and divers are going to have a story to tell their kin, instead of other people talking about memorial services.
sammie


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Sure glad these guys are okay.
I went on a three day dive trip a month ago, and we had some BAD weather one of the three days.
This story really hits home for me. It was a 98' boat, and I would not have wanted to be on ANYTHING smaller.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

DID THEY FIND THE GOLD!!!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i used to mate on that boat when it was the blue moon and Wille Barnet was the capt in galveston it was a nice boat it is an aluminum hull and had a very big bridge and seemed top heavy it would realy pitch when you were in the trough it was also slow


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Even cruising.*

We were cruising On the Navigator of Seas in the Mediterranean Sea, which is same class of ship as the Vogager of the Seas of the Royal Carribean fleet lines, VOS which was largest cruise ship in the world when it was built in 1999.

We encountered hurricane winds and ship was leaning at 45% for a good half hour with lots of consequences.
Even on that large ship it was scary.
All you can do is put trust in the ship and crew,
and begin to prepare for what if.

It can happen for sure out there.


----------



## pacesetter (Jun 18, 2007)

Spanish gold doubloom sink with the Missing link.That makes since.Gold fever.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm glad to see that the captain and crew were prepared for this situation that arose and took the right course of action. There boat could have sunk in flat seas. Going out in any boat at any distance is dangerous, it doesn't mater if it is a fly-bridge sport fisher or a twenty one foot single engine center-console. These guys are a good example of how being prepared can help the outcome of a bad situation.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Good point since anything is possible and a plane may strike my house today.
D



High Hopes said:


> There boat could have sunk in flat seas.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Good point since anything is possible and a plane may strike my house today.
> D


If you live in the flight path for IAH like I do.....LOL:smile:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing exactly. An EPIRB is a must have, but is not a guaranteed "get out of jail free card" . It is just an additional device that will aid people in the rescue. Weather and darkness at night most definately will slow search efforts down. Glad these fellas had the life raft to wait it out. I started building a "new and improved" ditch bag after the blessing boys were stranded out there. Our bag had been overlooked and neglected for a few summers, so I gutted it and started over. *Still adding to it. It's getting so heavy now I'm wondering if we will be able to lift it if we ever need to ditch* !!!!


just a suggestion....if you haven't already done so, put a lifejacket inside the ditch bag and then throw it into a pool to see if it sinks-if so add another one...sure would hate to have your survival gear sink.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

"The Deep" perhaps but where was J Bissett with the nice set of lungs?
AGF



bostonwhaler said:


> DID THEY FIND THE GOLD!!!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I think we finally have a useful comment*

It looks that way to me but what do I know. Even a T-top makes a difference in handling in the wind so what about all that junk way up there?



crashboatbasin said:


> i used to mate on that boat when it was the blue moon and Wille Barnet was the capt in galveston it was a nice boat it is an aluminum hull and had a very big bridge and seemed top heavy it would realy pitch when you were in the trough it was also slow


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

That boat kind of looks like a Striker. What brand is it?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad everyone survived, Sounds like the safety equipment on the boat was a good thing and a must for people going out.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

probably all the gold weighed them down to much


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> just a suggestion....if you haven't already done so, put a lifejacket inside the ditch bag and then throw it into a pool to see if it sinks-if so add another one...sure would hate to have your survival gear sink.


This is the ditch bag I bought. It has SOME flotation built in. You are right though, I better test it in the pool to be sure. It doesn't look very large in this picture, but trust me it is. It is 30" long, 14" wide and 15" tall. It holds a ton of stuff.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I dont' think anyone understands that statement:

"Bright Bank is a salt dome bank approximately 19 km east of the East Flower Garden Bank in the Gulf of Mexico. A coral cap that rises to within 35 meters of the surface tips the bank. The coral cap is littered with discarded salvage equipment. Treasure salvers, in search of Spanish treasure from a galleon thought to have sunk here, have dug two large excavation holes".

"The road goes on forever"

AGF



bostonwhaler said:


> probably all the gold weighed them down to much


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I dont' think anyone understands that statement:
> 
> "Bright Bank is a salt dome bank approximately 19 km east of the East Flower Garden Bank in the Gulf of Mexico. A coral cap that rises to within 35 meters of the surface tips the bank. The coral cap is littered with discarded salvage equipment. Treasure salvers, in search of Spanish treasure from a galleon thought to have sunk here, have dug two large excavation holes".
> 
> ...


' and the party never ends ! ' :cheers:

thanks for the explanation, i didn't know what y'all were talkin' about.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

GhostRider said:


> ' and the party never ends ! ' :cheers:
> 
> thanks for the explanation, i didn't know what y'all were talkin' about.


I suspect most of what we know about what we know is littered with the real facts like this..

a


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

That is pretty criptic and the real story is [email protected]^$))!!!! ))**&^% ### and thats how it went. It is what it is and that's all that it is.
Dark AGF



lordbater said:


> I suspect most of what we know about what we know is littered with the real facts like this..
> 
> a


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I started building a "new and improved" ditch bag after the blessing boys were stranded out there.


Me too. I almost ordered some infrared glow sticks the other day. Who knows. But between my waterproof handheld radio and GPS, I would like to think that would go a long way toward getting me home.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got the new floating one from ACR also like the one posted, and improving its contents also.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I just got the new floating one from ACR also like the one posted, and improving its contents also.


I ordered these sealed protein bars that have a 10 year shelf life inside their wrappers. I want to open the bag so bad to taste one to see if they are any good its killing my curiousity !!!! But they were kinda expensive so don't want to waste em. I figure if I ever have to eat em, I will like em no matter what they taste like. Not like they were offered in different flavors LMAO


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Me too. I almost ordered some infrared glow sticks the other day. Who knows. But between my waterproof handheld radio and GPS, I would like to think that would go a long way toward getting me home.


I didn't get the infrared ones, but I did order sixty of the green glow in the dark ones that you break in half to activate. I was told the other day to pack kite string in the bag. Tie the glow stick to a 3 foot section of string and swing it in a circle. Makes a 6 foot glowing ring that can be seen from the air pretty good. Kinda like the ones they used to swing around at the rodeo in the dome.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, why even go when you know a major front is approaching????
Glad to hear they are safe as well....


Chase This! said:


> I too am very curious as to why go out in such terrible weather.
> 
> Glad everyone is OK.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I was told the other day to pack kite string in the bag. Tie the glow stick to a 3 foot section of string and swing it in a circle. Makes a 6 foot glowing ring


Awesome tip. Greenie to you.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

A balloon with glow in the dark, or EPIRB in it or on it Somehow...

Glad they r Safe, Sorry about the Tank


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad to hear they are OK! My epirb has a strobe built in. Also you can buy the small deep drop lights from cut rate that have a great strobe. We have fished tournaments knowing that a bad front was coming. We went anyways. One time we went out in solid 8' seas in my old 23 Contender. Not saying it is smart, but it can be done! This boat had Jyro stabalizers and should have been able to handle anything thrown at it. But just like Forest said, "****t Happens".


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Mossy Oak said:


> This boat had Jyro stabalizers and should have been able to handle anything thrown at it.


I'm glad to hear they are all ok. Hope the guy in the hospital makes it with no problems.

The stabilizers (seen in the pics) don't do you a bit of good if you're not moving. If you lose engines for any reason, those stabilizers are nothing more than little wings on the side of the boat.
The Akela is equipped with the same style setup, and trust me, you know when they are tured off when you're running.

A sea anchor is the only thing that will save you in a boat that is adrift in conditions like that.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

bobl said:


> Luna . All those men are alive from having a good Capt, on the
> boat and survivel equipment that the capt. made Damd Sure was there.
> I will not point out that some of these people on blue water that take out 21 ft contenders and think they fish Blue water and you guy's that get blue water 1 time
> a year at 10 miles , well your lucky. and you guy's take the 21 ft contenders
> to 50 plus are just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


Dang dude, chill out! A bad situation turned out OK, no one died, that's what's important. Not sure why your down on Contenders or folks that only fish every now and then but take it easy. No, not everyone that take a 21' Contender 50 + offshore is stupid, some are experienced and very safe. Oh, and when you say,"I will not point out" and then do, then you are pointing it out.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I dont' think anyone understands that statement:
> 
> "Bright Bank is a salt dome bank approximately 19 km east of the East Flower Garden Bank in the Gulf of Mexico. A coral cap that rises to within 35 meters of the surface tips the bank. The coral cap is littered with discarded salvage equipment. Treasure salvers, in search of Spanish treasure from a galleon thought to have sunk here, have dug two large excavation holes".
> 
> ...


Ahhh, treasuring hunting in our own back yard. Anyone see "In to the Blue". Man Jessica Alba was hot in that movie. Did they have a similar hot treasure seaker on board?

Brandon


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

bobl said:


> Luna . All those men are alive from having a good Capt, on the
> boat and survivel equipment that the capt. made Damd Sure was there.
> I will not point out that some of these people on blue water that take out 21 ft contenders and think they fish Blue water and you guy's that get blue water 1 time
> a year at 10 miles , well your lucky. and you guy's take the 21 ft contenders
> to 50 plus are just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


 i am sure in all 47 years of your life you have never done anything stupid, dangerous or wrong! anything past the 1st sentence is bs!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so glad they had a raft and an EPIRB ....For all the fellas redoing the ditch bags I cna help if you are interested ... Does anyone know what kind (brand) of raft they had aboard we are always curious to see which brand gets to take home another life saved award. No the less Thank God they are all ok and it is a shame to see such a pretty boat go down =(


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Mike Jennings said:


> dont u just love the arm chair quarterbacks


Mike,
sometimes it makes me think of a few people acting like they vultures sitting on a fence hungry to eat with their responses.

What every happened to;

"Im so glad-Hallelujah-Praise God-how wonderful-thank you Jesus"

Most of us have posted that way, some of your others, shame on u..

JMO

Hog


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You got that right, Hog.

Myself, I keep checking back here to see if the crew survivors would care to add any of their stories, instead of us "armchair quarterbacks" inventing ours.

Hey maybe they want their privacy, that's fine and I respect that. 

I will say that the showing of all the concern is way cool ... it means we really care about our brother and sister offshore fishermen. 
sammie


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm still in shock to see a boat of that size go down, I've gon out in 6 to 8' seas man no fun i Still spud mud just thinking about it, at 10 miles out we came back as it got worse it, and that was on a 36' silverton verylight weight boat, horrible performance on heavy seas especially when the waves would catch up to from behind us and throw you bow down into the swell and you find your self punching it in reverse, ( never again do I got out anythign higher than 3 to 5 seas )from the CG report water came in from the deck, man that had to of been a nightmare see this unfold and jump ship wow!! amen that they are alive


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dad and I got caught in one of those fronts at the Buccaneer fields back in '77. It was a little later in the year, but it came on us very fast and when it did, it went from ice cream to pure hell in about an hour. As late as Wed and even into Thursday, the weather guys were still debating about where the front was going to stall out. A boat that size doesn't go down because of any one thing happening. It's a chain of events that leads up to the sinking. Like I posted before, I am glad everyone came out OK. That's what matters.


----------

